# Recommendations on new bars for a Haro Thread



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys I need some advice,

I am looking to get some new bars for my DJer. I am 6.5" and the I need some bars that sit up higher then ones that came with the bike. I feel to hunched over hitting jumps and would like to get the geometry right, any recommendations on specific bars?

Thanks,


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

What is the width of you stem? What size bars does it take?


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

It is going to need to be a 31.8 clamp, I was thinking like a 3 inch rise.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 6'2". I was going to recommend a 3" rise. In the 31.8 range there are not a whole lot of choices. So much so that I had to replace my stem to get the three inches. I don't know of any 31.8s that have a 3" rise. There are a number of 25.4s that do though. The two that come to mind are the Deity Villain III and Atomlab Pimp Bars. Both companies have decent stems. I went with a Deity Villain III/Fantom bar and stem combination.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.ubcbike.com/store/product/150822/Sunlite-MTB-3%22-Riser-Handlebar-%283%22-Rise---Black%29/

I found these, what do you think?


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a timely topic as I'm looking to make my Steel Reserve more roomy.
Are we talking about using 3" rise bars with the stock stem? I may split the difference and go up/out with the stem.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Redbeard77 said:


> This is a timely topic as I'm looking to make my Steel Reserve more roomy.
> Are we talking about using 3" rise bars with the stock stem? I may split the difference and go up/out with the stem.


 keep the stem. a longer stem greatly affects the handling of the bike. a nice short stem for dj is the way to go. just get tall wide bars.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i don't know if Nemesis Project is still around and/or still making these, but the Weezy Jefferson bars are excellent. they are more durable than the atomlab gi 3" (because i have seen two bent pairs of those). the feel and price of the atomlab GI 3"s makes them still worth a shot though. weirdly enough, the atomlabs are actually taller than the weezys even though atomlab's are supposedly 3" and the weezys are supposedly 3.25".

https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202319


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

What clamp are those designed for? (edit: I see they're 22.2)
Like Ayenn said, most 3" rise bars are for a 25.4 clamp. It looks like if I stick with my 31.8 stem I'm limited to 50mm/2" rise bars.
Any comments on using shims to run the smaller bar in my stem?


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I see no issue with running 25.4" 3" rise bars, and using an adapter. Deity is a nice brand for bars, but there are plenty others too.


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just came across these on Eastern's site: http://www.easternbikes.com/products/parts/105 , says new for 2011. 
3" rise for 31.8mm clamp.


----------



## r_nd_1x (Apr 12, 2010)

I just ordered these for xmas for my 2008 Thread One

http://octane-one.com/products/handlebars.html


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't buy the Sunlite ones, they will not hold up to any sort of aggressive riding.

An adapter will work just fine. I used one for a while and it never slipped.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I ended up going with Deity Villain 3 Handlebar and Deity Fantom Stem. Had to put a spacer below and above the stem and she fits like a glove. Loving the rise!!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

nobrakes2007 said:


> Well I ended up going with Deity Villain 3 Handlebar and Deity Fantom Stem. Had to put a spacer below and above the stem and she fits like a glove. Loving the rise!!


It's a good combo


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ayenn said:


> It's a good combo


Appreciate the rec!!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

nobrakes2007 said:


> Appreciate the rec!!


Occasionally I'm right. Don't tell my wife though. She wouldn't believe it for a second! :thumbsup:


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd steer clear from Nemesis Project. The owner is known to rip people off (big thread about it here: https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229526).

If you are willing to get a 22.2 stem, you should look into the new NS 4" rise District coming out in a few months.


----------

